# Does anyone have a good venison jerky/sausage recipe?



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd like to use up last year's venison reallly quick and thought that a good way to do that would be to make jerky or sausage out of it. Does anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi jkhs, here is my goat jerky recipe I have it on fallow deer before work well.
Mad Mick's Wild Goat Jerky
by Mountain Mick Baree Queensland Australia

2.2lbs strips of Chevon (goat meat) about 6 to 12 inches long about 1 inches wide and 3/8 of inch thick.
1 cup of Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
3 tablespoons brown sugar
4 drops Tabasco (10 drop for fiery jerky)
Â¼ teaspoon salt 
Â¼ teaspoon black pepper 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon paprika
Mix all and put in Zip-Lock bag with meat or in a food saver you can leave for only three hours. Massage to get meat well coated. Refrigerate overnight. Pat dry and put in dryer. I dry until quite hard, in your dehydrator, my children lovely to take some hiking and for the walk to the bus stop in the morning
this work fine with venison, beef, lamb or Kangaroo,


Plus I take the left over marinated and rub the belly flap and grill in the BBQ.

Hope this helps
Beef Sausage Recipes 

These are all TNT {Tried & Tested} Beef Sausage Recipes, the Bratwurst is my Wife's great great great grand mother's recipe for Austria (250 years old Recipe), The Basic Beef & the Beef Snag recipe are My Grand Dads (over 150 years old Recipe). and the Spicy Beef Sausage is my invention ( 25 year old recipe). These are recipes that we use both at home and in our catering business

*Basic Beef Country Sausage:* 

10 pounds (5.5Kg) Beef little fat is OK {5%}
2 tablespoons salt
4 teaspoons sage
4 teaspoons pepper 

*Bratwurst (Beef) Sausage*
8 pounds (4.4Kg)Beef a little fat is OK
2 tablespoons salt
8 teaspoons sage
4 teaspoons pepper
1 teaspoon ground cloves
2 teaspoons nutmeg, thyme, or allspice (or combination) 

*Beef sangs (Thick sausages)*
10 pounds (5.5Kg) Beef a little fat is OK
1/2 teaspoon marjoram
1 teaspoon dried mustard
2 tablespoons salt
1 tablespoon pepper 



*Spicy Beef Sausage *
10 pounds (5.5kg)Beef a little fat is OK
2 1/2 tablespoons salt
6 teaspoons pepper
Add all or just some of your choices of:{I add the lot}
2 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 1/2 teaspoons cloves
5 teaspoons cayenne pepper or chili
6 tablespoons sage
4 teaspoons fennel seed
21/2 teaspoons garlic
4 teaspoons marjoram 
Grind meat, mix spices to taste. pack in sausage skins , prick with needle, Bag for freezer. 

You may need a little water to help mix the spices in I mix by hand first and than put back thought the mincer (meat grinder) on Fine cut. once or twice. before stuffing skins, these all work fine with venison, goat, lamb or Kangaroo,


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/venison-recipe.php

Hope this helps!!!

Kris


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi jkhs, here is my goat jerky recipe I have it on fallow deer before work well.
> Mad Mick's Wild Goat Jerky
> by Mountain Mick Baree Queensland Australia
> 
> ...


Thanks Mick! I will be trying this. We are butchering a goat this weekend, and I have an Excalibur dehydrator that I used for making jerky. The only problem I have is the kids eat it faster than I can make it! LOL

Looks like your recipe would work just as well for venison.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

My friend just let me try his jerky (absolutely deeeelicious) and gave me his marinade recipe. Very simple. 

1 bottle of Soy Sauce
1 bottle of Worcheshire sauce
1 bottle of Liquid Smoke

He used this for roughly 5 lbs of sliced up meat and let it sit for 4 hours or so. Then dehydrate. 

elinor


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Any one of the first three can be the primary , then add a bit of the others and the items below the three . I also use different kinds of red wine. Teriyaki with lots of brown sugar and pepper is my fav. I marinate for two to three days.


Worstershire sauce
Teriyaki sauce
Red wine
___________
Balsamic vinegar
diced garlic
salt, pepper
brown sugar


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I like to add a cup of pineapple juice to my soy sauce and brown sugar mixes.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi , 

yes it work with any game meat:- bison, water buffalo, kangaroo, emu, ostrich & moose. I have friend in Canada that used it on moose meat & caribou and said it was great. 

I finds that if I tell my kid that I made this lot of Jerky out off wild cat, they don't seam to like eating it . and you get the lot. I know I'm a bad Dad.MM:buds:




Our Little Farm said:


> Thanks Mick! I will be trying this. We are butchering a goat this weekend, and I have an Excalibur dehydrator that I used for making jerky. The only problem I have is the kids eat it faster than I can make it! LOL
> 
> Looks like your recipe would work just as well for venison.


----------

